# Picture posting



## kit s (Aug 5, 2018)

Seen some guys /gals post pictures and they have description under each photo.
How? 
When I have started a thread I can do the descriptions, and then post pictures, but I am not able to do it step by step with description a photo, a description, a photo type thing.
kit


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 5, 2018)

I hit thumbnail and it does this...and I can type below it..






Full Image of the same, typing below it..lets see if I figured it out!


**So thats how they do it. I never really thought to hit thumbnail etc**


----------

